# Living in a motorhome



## The Gixer (Oct 5, 2012)

we are new members, and new'ish to wild camping. We are seriously considering ditching the 'normal' lifestyle and living (exclusively) in our motorhome ! Anyone else out there either done this or doing it now ? S&T


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site.

There are many full timers on here and several thinking about it.


----------



## Makzine (Oct 5, 2012)

:welcome: would love to full time but aged family hold me back at present so enjoy if you do. As MTM says there are plenty out there that do and they will be along shortly :wave:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Oct 5, 2012)

The Gixer said:


> we are new members, and new'ish to wild camping. We are seriously considering ditching the 'normal' lifestyle and living (exclusively) in our motorhome ! Anyone else out there either done this or doing it now ? S&T



Aye!....anything specific you'd like to know just ask away. Otherwise you'll get me rambling on for pages and pages


----------



## The Gixer (Oct 5, 2012)

*Living in a Motorhome*

Thanks for the reply. Not very good at this forum / blog stuff - just old I guess !
Seems such a simple thing to do, but yet again a huge step.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 5, 2012)

The Gixer said:


> Thanks for the reply. Not very good at this forum / blog stuff - just old I guess !
> Seems such a simple thing to do, but yet again a huge step.



You'll be alright Gixer just fire away there's some real nice folk on here.


----------



## n brown (Oct 5, 2012)

not thinking of it as a big step is a good start to getting the right attitude


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 5, 2012)

To biger step for me I love my motor home but I love being at home also.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 5, 2012)

hi welcome . seems like a good idea . but where are you going to register the vehicle . get insurance . etc are you good at telling lies . i  did it years ago . now keep a house and long term if and when i feel like it . found it to be the best way for me . lots friends do it fulltime . think hard . you cant actually get out of anything . infact the problems start as soon as you do it . 
you might get round them ,many give in and just long term using the rules as a friend .


----------



## Firefox (Oct 5, 2012)

If you have a house, keep it and rent it out. It won't be such a big step then


----------



## The Gixer (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks vwalan. We have a legitimate UK address, so the registration/admin issues will be covered. We just dont want to live in fixed box any more. Our intention (or should we say thoughts) is to take agency work as and where the fancy takes us. Our family give us the safety net we need, just not sure how easy it is to live full time in a motorhome and in particular meet like-minded people.


----------



## The Gixer (Oct 5, 2012)

You've hit the nail on the head Firefox. That is exactly what we intend to do. This also gives us a legitimate admin base.


----------



## spirit (Oct 5, 2012)

Wahoo

We are doing the same, just starting out.

Good luck to you.

Ali and Guy


----------



## Rubbertramp (Oct 5, 2012)

The Gixer said:


> Thanks vwalan. We have a legitimate UK address, so the registration/admin issues will be covered. We just dont want to live in fixed box any more. Our intention (or should we say thoughts) is to take agency work as and where the fancy takes us. Our family give us the safety net we need, just not sure how easy it is to live full time in a motorhome and in particular meet like-minded people.



We are all different so I think you can only find out for yourself how easy or difficult it is. As for finding like minded people, the travelling community ie gypsies, new age and some of the more "down-to-earth" groups may satisfy your needs if you are looking to belong a permanent community. I spend most of my time travelling alone but quite often meet up with members of this forum for weekend get-togethers. Agency work has been a boon for me as the work often involves travelling anywhere in the country at short notice.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 5, 2012)

you may find telling them you hope to do agency work is against you . i drove as an agency driver but half the year was unemployed . i found being unemployed was cheaper than being an agency worker. also i found it better to rent a room . you can use the address and be a house/home owner . rent the full property it changes things . tax for one . plus camp sites are not cheap . better to return home for awhile .


----------



## The Gixer (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Rubbertramp - as Led Zep once said "Ramble On" !
Our hope is to do things similar to you - that is to travel around independently, meeting up with Wild Camping members from time to time.
I am planning on doing agency driving work - 7.5tonne wagons and possibly Class 2 HGV.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Oct 5, 2012)

The Gixer said:


> Hi Rubbertramp - as Led Zep once said "Ramble On" !
> Our hope is to do things similar to you - that is to travel around independently, meeting up with Wild Camping members from time to time.
> I am planning on doing agency driving work - 7.5tonne wagons and possibly Class 2 HGV.



Well at least you'll have an advantage over most of us as you'll be able to spot some good overnight stops while you are at work eh?
I'm in the construction industry and I find a good source of agency work is the job centre website.

Directgov jobs and skills search - Job Homepage

Have you pondered on the basics, like water, electricity, toilet waste and while we're on the subject.... how to deal with busybodies who say "you can't park there"?


----------



## vwalan (Oct 5, 2012)

lots of work for c licence drivers . depends where you live . but lots around . also some transport places dont mind you stopping in their workers car park . good for security for them and you . i used to get more work than was possible to do.


----------



## The Gixer (Oct 5, 2012)

Have you seen the blog on google by a guy called Paul Jenkins - basically an 18mth diary blog - which deals with just these sort of issues.
In brief, 5 days wild camping plus 1 or 2 on a site to sort out the recharging / refilling.... issues. Also solar panels seem a must to me.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Oct 5, 2012)

The Gixer said:


> Have you seen the blog on google by a guy called Paul Jenkins - basically an 18mth diary blog - which deals with just these sort of issues.
> In brief, 5 days wild camping plus 1 or 2 on a site to sort out the recharging / refilling.... issues. Also solar panels seem a must to me.



Sounds interesting.....I'll take a look. It's the same as I do only it's every ten days or so on a site in the summer when I don't work at all. In the winter I'm usually hooked up to the site electrics at work or stay on a Caravan Club CL then go wilding at the weekends. As for solar panels, some of my friends have them and many on this forum rave about them, I'm sure they are great but it seems a big outlay for me for a slow return......but, I am a tight git!


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 6, 2012)

The Gixer said:


> Hi Rubbertramp - as Led Zep once said "Ramble On" !
> Our hope is to do things similar to you - that is to travel around independently, meeting up with Wild Camping members from time to time.
> I am planning on doing agency driving work - 7.5tonne wagons and possibly Class 2 HGV.



Excellent song by one of my favorite bands, anyway as for fulltiming me and the Mrs been doing it for just about 6 years now, I work in the family business as and when  I'am needed so we tend to stay mainly on CL / CS sites around the Norwich area if I get a quiet time we just head off for a month or two. As my parents house is part of the business premises and they have a granny annex we use it as our address, (only time we stay there is if we head out on the beer in the club next door or if I'am working on the truck) as we sold up lock stock and barrel when we made our move into a nice brand new  twin axle caravan, since then I have built my own motorhome based on an Iveco 75E17. It's all good fun and there is no way I would ever go back to bricks and mortar, Go for it you know it makes sense............Mark


----------



## pamick (Oct 6, 2012)

There's land for sale in woodlands in Carmarthen, and we were so tempted to get a static caravan to live in. Our road is becoming a bit too noisy so the peace would be great. We'd keep the MH obviosly and I could get a pig (something I've always wanted). Mike would have to keep his van for work and we'd have to build a shed to house his tools etc and before you know it, it would resemble a gypsy camp The idea loses appeal!


----------



## Tony Lee (Oct 7, 2012)

I'd suggest you ignore any replies that blithely suggest that you just go for it without bothering to clarify their advice. For every one of us that manages to adapt to a full-time life on the road, I imagine there are several who tried it and ended up hating it - for all sorts of reasons - or had to abandon their plans - again, for all sorts of reasons. This is the reason you find new motorhomes with 5000 miles on the clock and owners anxious to sell.
The finances of full-timing are pretty simple to manage and with a bit of advice from others doing it and some thinking on your part, it isn't hard to come up with a pretty satisfactory budget. Of course unexpected situations will blow that out of the sky. Vehicle breakdown can be a major disaster. Lack of work. Illness. Excessive travel.

But it is the emotional side that can be the biggest hassle - living in a VERY confined space in inclement weather, inability to have personal space. Comparatively Spartan living conditions - small kitchen, small living room, small bathroom, no laundry, little storage space and even things like keeping clothing washed and ironed to be presentable for work can be a challenge. 

Then there is transport. Do you need the motorhome plus TWO cars so you can both get to work.

As for wild camping. Yes, OK for a while, but not easy to find it in Britain as and when you need it if you need to reduce costs by extended periods of wilding.


----------



## herbenny (Oct 7, 2012)

Tony Lee said:


> I'd suggest you ignore any replies that blithely suggest that you just go for it without bothering to clarify their advice. For every one of us that manages to adapt to a full-time life on the road, I imagine there are several who tried it and ended up hating it - for all sorts of reasons - or had to abandon their plans - again, for all sorts of reasons. This is the reason you find new motorhomes with 5000 miles on the clock and owners anxious to sell.
> The finances of full-timing are pretty simple to manage and with a bit of advice from others doing it and some thinking on your part, it isn't hard to come up with a pretty satisfactory budget. Of course unexpected situations will blow that out of the sky. Vehicle breakdown can be a major disaster. Lack of work. Illness. Excessive travel.
> 
> But it is the emotional side that can be the biggest hassle - living in a VERY confined space in inclement weather, inability to have personal space. Comparatively Spartan living conditions - small kitchen, small living room, small bathroom, no laundry, little storage space and even things like keeping clothing washed and ironed to be presentable for work can be a challenge.
> ...



Everyone adds thier advice whether it be right or wrong by your standards.  We are all here trying to help each other thats all :dance:


----------



## maingate (Oct 7, 2012)

herbenny said:


> Everyone adds thier advice whether it be right or wrong by your standards.  We are all here trying to help each other thats all :dance:



I don't always agree with some of what Tony says but I think his post is spot on. Rose coloured spectacles need to be removed and a long hard think about the reality of the move needs to be done.

If the Winter is spent planning the move and a start is made in late spring, it will be much more manageable until it is apparent that it is working out or not. By the start of the first full winter, the OP will be in a much better position to carry on (or not).


----------



## The Gixer (Oct 7, 2012)

We are so glad we started this thread. Your friendly help and advice has fosused our thoughts and highlighted exactly the sort of issues we need to consider. True there are differences of opinion, but that actually proves what works for one might not work for others - us included. We are sort of coming to the conclusion that we are going to keep my current (v.poorly paid) job - which limits the travel - but will give us time to try the motorhome adventure without burning all our bridges. The nicest thing to come out of this - for us- is the open, honest and genuinely friendly attitude of the members of Wild Camping. Thank you all so much. We are hoping to meet up with some of you in the not too distant future.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 7, 2012)

Well according to most people we done everything wrong, we sold up our house complete with contents, we then purchased the caravan on reflection this was a mistake as we bought brand new it had more than it's fair share of warrenty problems, at the end of the day they are not built for full time use but it did last us 5 years and we were still able to sell it on easily as it had been highly maintained, the only reason we went for the caravan was I didn't have time to build a motorhome for us at the time.
We also done all this at the end of November 2006 a pretty cold winter but this again wasn't a problem  with a few modifications to heating etc.  I still work now as and when the company needs me but as a result of this I don't earn a great deal again this works for us as we don't need as much as when we had the house and when we started out I did actually take a year off and had a few holidays abroad a great year and a good time was had but boy did we get through some money.
I have since built a motorhome for us to live in, with a strength and standard that should outlast us and I'am only 48.
Others say it can be a problem being with the same person all the time well for us it actually brought us closer and after being together for quite a few years we  have since got married.

Would I change anything..............not in a million years


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 7, 2012)

It's a good decision to keep your job any income is better than none and you don't need to travel too far to have a good time, I'am sure there are some really nice spots up in the NW, for us it is the lifestyle we were after more than the traveling aspect, everyone seems to think that to be a "fulltimer" you have to upsticks every autumn and head for Spain/Portugal for the winter well for us that would not be practical or even wanted, I love Britain and have not seen half of what I want to here yet, apart from that I can't stand the heat.


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 8, 2012)

FULL TIMER said:


> Well according to most people we done everything wrong, we sold up our house complete with contents, we then purchased the caravan on reflection this was a mistake as we bought brand new it had more than it's fair share of warrenty problems, at the end of the day they are not built for full time use but it did last us 5 years and we were still able to sell it on easily as it had been highly maintained, the only reason we went for the caravan was I didn't have time to build a motorhome for us at the time.
> We also done all this at the end of November 2006 a pretty cold winter but this again wasn't a problem  with a few modifications to heating etc.  I still work now as and when the company needs me but as a result of this I don't earn a great deal again this works for us as we don't need as much as when we had the house and when we started out I did actually take a year off and had a few holidays abroad a great year and a good time was had but boy did we get through some money.
> I have since built a motorhome for us to live in, with a strength and standard that should outlast us and I'am only 48.
> Others say it can be a problem being with the same person all the time well for us it actually brought us closer and after being together for quite a few years we  have since got married.
> ...



The one's who say you've done it wrong, maybe a tad jealous?, who says what's right or wrong, you do what YOU feel is right, if you make a mistake, so what, life is one big learning curve and mistakes you make help you to think harder about decisions the next time, those who say you've got it wrong i suppose have never made a naff decision, well for what its worth, i think your amazing and well done for doing what you do, its YOUR life, and your sure are living it


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 8, 2012)

I like what Tony said, he has certainly highlighted some of the potential issues.

I have been living in my truck since the beginning of June, and have certainly reassessed some of my ideas.

For a start i am not wild camping half as much as i intended (although wild camping at the moment )!  I have several reasons for not wilding as much as intended, i am in a converted 7500kg Iveco ex prison truck, very similar to "Fulltimers" although older and not as smart! I find that a lot of the POI,s are not big enough for this size truck, also at the risk of causing an uproar, i have found some that i would not choose to stay in even for a lunch break.

I have started to split my time between campsites and wilding, and am far happier now, in fact my winter plan is to spend most of it on camp site hook ups.

I also think i could manage very well in a smaller vehicle, but i am sticking with this one through the winter.

I suppose the bottom line of another one of my ramblings is close one eye when you look through the rose tinted glasses, and then go for it.

Finally although i have issues, i am loving it and have no intention of giving it up.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 8, 2012)

good to know there are more converted prison trucks out there, I do agree though not so easy to wild camp around here anyway, although I'am always on the look out in case we need a payment break,  we tend to stay on CL / CS sites mainly and currently paying £9 per night this includes a toilet /shower room although we have never used it as we have it all on board, there is also a free to use washing machine, we also have hookup and permanently connected to water,site is set in 3 acres of land with as much shooting as I want here and on the adjoining land, my place of work is only 7 miles away and only a couple of miles from my metal detecting fields, couldn't be better really. plenty of sites around here to choose from if we need to move..............Mark


----------



## Callanish (Oct 15, 2012)

*An acquired taste..*

Not often i am on here for any length of time but spotted this post and thought i would throw in my pennyworth...I totally agree with what a couple of others have said and remove the rose tinted spectacles before jumping in and burning your bridges.
Since you have a house which i assume is your own then I would suggest you keep hold of it,perhaps rent it out while you try out living independently in motorhome/ caravan,its a good way of finding out if you can hack it and if not you have the safety net of returning to your house.
I have been living in my caravan for 6 years since I retired early on health grounds.I am not able to work full time and too old for most firms anyway.I have a med'pension which is not a fortune,I'm in the low average income bracket and I can just manage to live ok so long as i keep a close eye on expenses....and I enjoy it.I live like this with the company of my large dog.I have to admit though I doubt i could live this way with an additional person in the way.Having done all the relationship and family commitments stuff.I am happy to be well out of it....but this is something-probably the biggest something-you need to consider...Living in confined quarters with family is ok.on holiday but consider doing it full time with no personal space or escape,it can for some be a nightmare.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 15, 2012)

well i can say i helped a mate convert a prison truck four years ago . i dont think he as ever been on a campsite since . but then possibly hardly did before . since then have helped a few more . the ex prison trucks make excellant vehicles . well insulated and should you keep the windows rather secure . in fact possibly a good saving to be used elsewhere . even their roof hatch idea is ideal . 
the newer iveco daily,s are even better .lots of payload even though only 6.5ton . and a good price . cant beat recycling . 
pics seahorse . we like pics . ha ha .


----------



## Callanish (Oct 15, 2012)

*an acquired taste 2*

Obviously income is the next major headache,so you need to think on all the issues that throws up.Ok if you have an independent income,but if you are employed,employers are not keen on you not having a permanent fixed address,nor are banks into which you pay your money,nor are the tax,pensions and benefits agencies.
Health is also important,not just being well,but being able to access GP's,dentists,etc etc, very few will accept you at a moments notice unlike one youve been with for years.
Vehicle and other insurance and road tax,again awkward without a fixed address.I use a friends address and that helps me in the points I made on health.
With those issues solved things can be a little easier but your main considerstions will be where you stay and for how long before being moved on or whether you have enough money to pay site fees.
Water supply,and importantly how to get your clothes cleaned and dealing with waste.
Electricity is fairly easy to solve with hook-ups,generators,solar panels or wind generators.Using 12/24 volt and invertors helps reduce consumption to miniscule.
Heating/cooking can be a headache.Gas is the best option but chespest only in the big cylinders.Standard camping size are expensive in the summer and that ecpense can be ludicrous in the winter.The larger cylinders work out cheaper but then you can fall foul of insurance company regulations and camp site rules.
Then there is how you entertain yourself with tv and licensing,access to communication portals and internet...luckily we have a decent mobile broadband in the uk these days,but not everywhere so you need to think about wifi/network boosters and if tv is your thing,having satellite system.
There are plenty of issues but non are insurmountable.Think of everything you have and do in your present lifestyle and think how you would deal with that in a mobile one and ypu will get some idea of where to begin transforming from a bricks and mortar life to one of a snail.
There are many many people living like this of all ages,ive met couples in their seventies as often as i do youngsters..so long as you approach it eyes wide open you cant go wrong and theres always plenty of help on hand on here and in the real world,all you need is the will to make it happen.
All the best with your plans.

Sorry about the two part post,phone browser is piggin useless.


----------



## leosaphira (Oct 16, 2012)

FULL TIMER said:


> good to know there are more converted prison trucks out there, I do agree though not so easy to wild camp around here anyway, although I'am always on the look out in case we need a payment break,  we tend to stay on CL / CS sites mainly and currently paying £9 per night this includes a toilet /shower room although we have never used it as we have it all on board, there is also a free to use washing machine, we also have hookup and permanently connected to water,site is set in 3 acres of land with as much shooting as I want here and on the adjoining land, my place of work is only 7 miles away and only a couple of miles from my metal detecting fields, couldn't be better really. plenty of sites around here to choose from if we need to move..............Mark



Think I have met you before (I think) as I do detecting as well and have been out to some rallies.

I have converted a Merc 611D bus into a motorhome for the full time use in 2013 (or as soon as the house sells or I go bankrupt which ever 1st as I couldn't care less now. Erm yes, built my Merc to what I want to use it for.

Next year she will have the full works doing. 

Anyhow - one chap I know says do it slowly so you get used it.. good advice I think as I've been (prior to the MOT failure) taking her to work to say in it on my rest period sleeping.

The major upset will be the downsize getting it all in...very worried about that lol.


----------



## hairyneil (Oct 17, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> <snip>
> 
> Have you pondered on the basics, like water, electricity, toilet waste and while we're on the subject.... how to deal with busybodies who say "you can't park there"?



Hi, newbie first post here. :camper:

I've been living in a motorhome since june, with work commitments locally so I'm seldom more than about a 5 mile radius and sticking mostly to main road laybys, predominently three in the same parish. Up to now the only "you can't park there" notes have been left by friends having a laugh. Would be interesting to know what I can expect to be getting from officialdom over the forthcoming weeks/months...

I'm used to living on boats so roughing it has become quite natural for me. Surprising how little you need to survive really.....


----------



## Rubbertramp (Oct 17, 2012)

hairyneil said:


> Hi, newbie first post here. :camper:
> 
> I've been living in a motorhome since june, with work commitments locally so I'm seldom more than about a 5 mile radius and sticking mostly to main road laybys, predominently three in the same parish. Up to now the only "you can't park there" notes have been left by friends having a laugh. Would be interesting to know what I can expect to be getting from officialdom over the forthcoming weeks/months...
> 
> I'm used to living on boats so roughing it has become quite natural for me. Surprising how little you need to survive really.....



Not much really....as long as you don't stop for more than a couple of nights in one place. In my experience over the last five years all over Britain, have only twice been asked to leave by private landowners......fair enough, you go. Some busybodies like to point out where the signs are but I usually befriend them by chatting and smiling and they go away satisfied that I'm just an ordinary bloke and won't be nicking the lead off the church roof.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 17, 2012)

leosaphira said:


> Think I have met you before (I think) as I do detecting as well and have been out to some rallies.
> 
> I have converted a Merc 611D bus into a motorhome for the full time use in 2013 (or as soon as the house sells or I go bankrupt which ever 1st as I couldn't care less now. Erm yes, built my Merc to what I want to use it for.
> 
> ...


 
Hello there, don't know where we would have met as I only detect in the Norwich area have never been to a rally etc use a couple of forums though, still seems we have a bit in common, The Mercs are a good van to convert we used to build  emergency control vehicles for the fire & ambulance services on these. we didn't get a chance to move slowly we stuck our house on the market expecting it to take a while to sell and the first bloke who came bought it there and then complete with most of the contents, saved us a lot of hassle, the day we exchanged contracts he moved in and us out and straight to the local caravan sales place and bought a new caravan, we had just over 5 years in that then I decided to build the motorhome, I'ts been a great way to live and beleive me you won't see us in bricks & mortar again. It is very handy if you have a relative who will let you use thier address for certain things such as driving licience / insurance etc it makes things a little easier.


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 18, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> Not much really....as long as you don't stop for more than a couple of nights in one place. In my experience over the last five years all over Britain, have only twice been asked to leave by private landowners......fair enough, you go. Some busybodies like to point out where the signs are but I usually befriend them by chatting and smiling and they go away satisfied that I'm just an ordinary bloke and won't be nicking the lead off the church roof.



Cycled round Britain for the last 5 years wearing a pink floppy hat? on a £5 junk shop bike? just an ordinary bloke? :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 18, 2012)

Well today is the last day in my house, i can't believe how much stuff i've collected over the years, i never had myself down as a hoarder, but geez have i collected some stuff, the house is so much lighter now, but my van isn't lol.  As i have been travelling round Sheffield i've also noticed so many parking spots that i never have seen before, never had any need to, and how many vans i have seen wilding, amazing, i think its more popular than we can imagine


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 18, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Well today is the last day in my house, i can't believe how much stuff i've collected over the years, i never had myself down as a hoarder, but geez have i collected some stuff, the house is so much lighter now, but my van isn't lol.  As i have been travelling round Sheffield i've also noticed so many parking spots that i never have seen before, never had any need to, and how many vans i have seen wilding, amazing, i think its more popular than we can imagine



Don't you get a wonderful feeling of liberation offloading all the junk you've hoarded for years?!
Just make sure you don't sneak too much of it into your camper or your van will be lumbering around Sheffield like a pregnant hippo :lol-053:

You're going to have a great few weeks fulltiming Jen, I just know it


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 18, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Don't you get a wonderful feeling of liberation offloading all the junk you've hoarded for years?!
> Just make sure you don't sneak too much of it into your camper or your van will be lumbering around Sheffield like a pregnant hippo :lol-053:
> 
> You're going to have a great few weeks fulltiming Jen, I just know it



your funny, i have just got my essentials, i am really looking forward to the challenge Marie, and all my clients have been fantastic, i might be going to work up in Scotland for 3 months in Jan, all my clients have said they will keep my jobs open, dead chuffed about that. i will tell you all about the job at halloween meet xx


----------



## hairyneil (Oct 18, 2012)

Rubbertramp said:


> Not much really....as long as you don't stop for more than a couple of nights in one place. In my experience over the last five years all over Britain, have only twice been asked to leave by private landowners......fair enough, you go. Some busybodies like to point out where the signs are but I usually befriend them by chatting and smiling and they go away satisfied that I'm just an ordinary bloke and won't be nicking the lead off the church roof.



But this is exactly my problem. I Do! Much as I love to go touring, work commitments keep me in this area for most of the time.... 

Whilst I've used more than ten different locations over the last 4 months I've tended to frequent a couple of them more than most. All are County Council/Highways Authority laybys, mostly used by trunking lorries. My favorite pitch is further off the road so quieter than the rest and lesser known to the lorry drivers, so rare to have a fridge box pitch up behind you at midnight. All are away from villages/housing, I've tried to avoid p'ing anyone off, but I can see that jealousy/disapproval of the lifestyle is likely to wrankle with certain types of people with, shall we say, time on their hands..... :juggle:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 18, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> your funny, i have just got my essentials, i am really looking forward to the challenge Marie, and all my clients have been fantastic, i might be going to work up in Scotland for 3 months in Jan, all my clients have said they will keep my jobs open, dead chuffed about that. i will tell you all about the job at halloween meet xx



You pick your months to go to Scotland or perhaps you're going to be a Ski instructor.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 18, 2012)

All the best wishes for your new venture Jen x


----------



## n brown (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah same here,best wishes, keep your sense of humour,stay on the ball and keep your eyes open,not paranoid,aware.you'll love it


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 18, 2012)

n brown said:


> yeah same here,best wishes, keep your sense of humour,stay on the ball and keep your eyes open,not paranoid,aware.you'll love it



With the 2 dogs Jen's got God help anybody who tries anything nasty, especially Henry - he'll be able to swallow a man whole! :lol-053:


----------



## n brown (Oct 18, 2012)

reminds me of a gay mate of mine


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 18, 2012)

n brown said:


> reminds me of a gay mate of mine



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

OMG nearly choked on mi tea


----------



## n brown (Oct 18, 2012)

he never choked


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 18, 2012)

n brown said:


> he never choked



pmsl, how do you know, do you share stories?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 18, 2012)

n brown said:


> reminds me of a gay mate of mine



My legs are tightly crossed. I cannot afford any more tenas. Please desist at once mr brown.


----------



## n brown (Oct 18, 2012)

of course! no secrets between drunken buddies,its the law!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 18, 2012)

This thread is going downhill without OH to keep some order.

You are so baaaaaad n brown rofl   :hammer:


----------



## n brown (Oct 18, 2012)

blimey only a little anecdote about my mate Larry Lovelace and i get all this


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 18, 2012)

oh my word, who needs the TV, sooooooooooooooo funny


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 18, 2012)

This is not good. We are hi-jacking a good thread here.
We need to scarper before the bouncers throw us out.


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 19, 2012)

anyway, back on topic afore we get done, i am officially now in my van, my tenant doesn't move in until tomorrow but the house is that clean i don't want to live in it lol, and my bloody hoover has packed up, typical lol


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 19, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> anyway, back on topic afore we get done, i am officially now in my van, my tenant doesn't move in until tomorrow but the house is that clean i don't want to live in it lol, and my bloody hoover has packed up, typical lol



Hmm. Is that the Vax you were boasting about? :lol-053:

Try this ride on Dyson Hoover 

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/23958-one-funky-other-rubes-drool-over.html


----------



## kimbowbill (Oct 20, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hmm. Is that the Vax you were boasting about? :lol-053:
> 
> Try this ride on Dyson Hoover
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/23958-one-funky-other-rubes-drool-over.html



yes it was, bloody typical, its only the wire that's come out the back


----------



## The Gixer (Oct 21, 2012)

Callanish said:


> Not often i am on here for any length of time but spotted this post and thought i would throw in my pennyworth...I totally agree with what a couple of others have said and remove the rose tinted spectacles before jumping in and burning your bridges.
> Since you have a house which i assume is your own then I would suggest you keep hold of it,.



It seems that the admin side of things is a key issue ... insurance, road tax, banking... which keeping the residential "address" will overcome.
Also, the safety net approach sounds very attractive, as it makes the move to wild camping a 'trial option' rather than the 'final decision'.
Finally, keeping my job may be restrictive, but as you say we dont need to travel miles and miles to experience life on the road. Thank you.

*We will be at the Halloween North weekend - look forward to meeting some of you there *


----------



## jug bite (Oct 21, 2012)

Seems to me like long terming will offer the best of both world's as long as you can afford to keep on a house and run a sizeable motorhome. I don't imagine the house has to be that big either ... Half your stuff will be in the van!


----------



## Deleted member 23433 (Oct 22, 2012)

We are in the planning stage of fulltiming and we start in May 2013. We are going to rent out our house and use my brothers address for our post.
We are both giving up our jobs so will be relying on the rental income for our living expenses. 
We have organised for MOT, Servicing, tax, dentist and doctors to happen in Sept each year so will always be back in the UK at this time.
We are in the process of clearing the house and packing up in boxes. My parents are going to store some furniture for us and the rest we will sell. 
I am starting to purchase road maps and books to help us on our way.
Our plan at the moment is to spend the first few months touring Scotland & Ireland before heading south to Spain for the winter. We thought that this would give us a bit of breathing space to make sure we have everything we need to live comfortably fulltime before heading away from the UK.
We have not rushed out & purchased extra batteries or solar panels but would prefer to see how things go first. Our plan is to wild camp for 3-4 days then go onto a site for a night to top up with water empty toilets and get some washing & ironing done.
Let us know how your plans are going and perhaps we can help one another with tips and advice for the biggest adventure of our lives!!!


----------



## littleT (Nov 7, 2012)

This might be a little off topic, but was wondering out of the 'fulltimers', who has worried about full time insurance. We will be hitting the road next year but will have a family address to use.


----------



## John H (Nov 7, 2012)

littleT said:


> This might be a little off topic, but was wondering out of the 'fulltimers', who has worried about full time insurance. We will be hitting the road next year but will have a family address to use.



Of those who spend most of their time in their motorhomes, I know that John Thompson has posted several times about full-timing insurance, so if you want any specific advice on this I suggest you PM him. I am not aware of anybody else with full-timing insurance.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 7, 2012)

littleT said:


> This might be a little off topic, but was wondering out of the 'fulltimers', who has worried about full time insurance. We will be hitting the road next year but will have a family address to use.



I certainly havn't although I did mention to my insurance broker that we do actually use the van for months at a time, I use my parents address which is also where our workshops are so I am normally around there at least two or three times a week anyway, also never bothered with a tv licience as I'm on the electoral roll as living at that address I don't need one as they already have one.


----------



## hairyneil (Nov 8, 2012)

FULL TIMER said:


> I certainly havn't although I did mention to my insurance broker that we do actually use the van for months at a time, I use my parents address which is also where our workshops are so I am normally around there at least two or three times a week anyway, also never bothered with a tv licience as I'm on the electoral roll as living at that address I don't need one as they already have one.



Whilst your parents have a TV licence that would cover you if you were staying there as guests, it does not extend to your motorhome (it would cover theirs if they had one). However, the good news is that your motorhome doesn't need one. A TV licence is, in basic terms, a tax on the property. If you don't occupy one you don't need one.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 26, 2012)

I had this out with the TV licience people whilst in our first year we explained our situation and after initially being told we needed a licience and paying for it I did  a bit of scouting around on their website I found a section that said touring caravans were exempt ( or words to that effect) I rang them up and pointed this out to them after a few minutes they agreed with me  and promptly sent me a refund.


----------

